# conneut creek



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

does anyone know what the creek is like did it get get blown out


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?site_no=04213000

http://www.weather.com/weather/today/Conneaut+OH+USOH0219

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...=text&zmx=1&zmy=1&site=CLE&map.x=253&map.y=64

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?site_no=04212100

http://afws.erh.noaa.gov/afws/index.php?gtype=precip&wfo=cle

lol....!


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

judging by the flow rates, it seems a little high and fast. i could be wrong though. i hear its supposed to rain soon so maybe it'll help wash everything out and start a little push soon


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> did it get get blown out


Eegads people. Everything is blown out for the time being.
Even the little creek behind my house is blown out.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

everything will be blown for a week or two....elk may fish sooner, same with the ash, but I dont see anything fishin for awhile..


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

A week or two LMAO....rocky seems to drop and clear within days.....sucks for you

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

creekcrawler said:


> Eegads people. Everything is blown out for the time being.
> Even the little creek behind my house is blown out.


I would have thought the links I posted would be enough information!


----------



## fisherman33 (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey FISHIN216 you piss me off. Lets tell the teenage kid (Steelhead Fever) that he is wrong. Your a real hero man. Give yourself a big high five and pump your chest some more on this forum so more people don't like you. Maybe 2 weeks is a bit of an exaggeration but elk and the ash will fish several days before the rocky will which is what Steelhead Fever stated. You don't know everything FISHIN216 so don't tact like you do. This is why I never post anything anymore because of fools like yourself. If you have a problem with me calling you out on here I don't really care and if I get booted for it I don't care either because I am sick of reading your crap on this forum all the time. Thanks


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> rocky seems to drop and clear within days


It's at 4000 now. Doubt if it'll fish this weekend.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

interesting...seems like whenever there is a problem YOU ARE ACQUAINTED WITH IT.....No wonder I never post $hit in this forum, truthfully it is not helpful at all...seems like there is only a few willing to help..and everyone else just likes to stay behind the lines, and then JUMP ON, AND BASH PEOPLE....I will stick to the other forums...thanks anyway...Heres to Frigid temps and locked up rivers!! Have yourself some fun and go catch some Chrome-tards....THANKS...STEELHEAD FEVER


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

fisherman33 said:


> hey fishin216 you piss me off. Lets tell the teenage kid (steelhead fever) that he is wrong. Your a real hero man. Give yourself a big high five and pump your chest some more on this forum so more people don't like you. Maybe 2 weeks is a bit of an exaggeration but elk and the ash will fish several days before the rocky will which is what steelhead fever stated. You don't know everything fishin216 so don't tact like you do. This is why i never post anything anymore because of fools like yourself. If you have a problem with me calling you out on here i don't really care and if i get booted for it i don't care either because i am sick of reading your crap on this forum all the time. Thanks


+1..........


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

stream_stalker said:


> +1..........


 Amen, Give Mario a break, Truth is I don't know anybody who is/was as into steelhead fishing as he is at his age. 

c510i


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Heads butting, frustrations running a'muck, tempers running over, AHHHHH, must be that time again.......There's gonna be a whole bunch of fresh chrome commin in and we are here to slay....Fish on and keep tight lines..... Tribs of the rocky are blown out but only time till they subside and freeze again:B After all, it is only FEB.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

CARL510ISLE said:


> Amen, Give Mario a break, Truth is I don't know anybody who is/was as into steelhead fishing as he is at his age.
> 
> c510i


 I wish I was as good as mario at his age.... Hell I had to learn most of my technique from either older fishing aquantinces( I know its spelled wrong lol) or books never from my dad...My father was good about taking me fishing but he couldn't do much else ...so props to you mario and your father for teaching you and taking you fishing.. tell that guy whos boss lol!!!!!


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey Steelhead Fever,,, nice comeback,,,, you are totally right...just remember jealously plays an important factor in life and if you look at what this section in the forum is called it will explain it all........... STEELHEAD .........not much else between the ears...keep up your passion and take the negative remarks for what they are worth.


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

BWAAAAAH, pass me the popcorn! Newsflash! Nothing will fish this weekend. Everything is flowing high and hard, so sit back and relax..........


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

fisherman33 said:


> Hey FISHIN216 you piss me off. Lets tell the teenage kid (Steelhead Fever) that he is wrong. Your a real hero man. Give yourself a big high five and pump your chest some more on this forum so more people don't like you. Maybe 2 weeks is a bit of an exaggeration but elk and the ash will fish several days before the rocky will which is what Steelhead Fever stated. You don't know everything FISHIN216 so don't tact like you do. This is why I never post anything anymore because of fools like yourself. If you have a problem with me calling you out on here I don't really care and if I get booted for it I don't care either because I am sick of reading your crap on this forum all the time. Thanks


I really did not mean to come off as a dick..was trying to say it kiddingly.. Fisherman33, streamstalker, CARL510ISLE I know he is a kid and I have PM'ed him info before. It must be a long time since you got some:B

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

jjshbetz11 said:


> Heads butting, frustrations running a'muck, tempers running over, AHHHHH, must be that time again.......There's gonna be a whole bunch of fresh chrome commin in and we are here to slay....Fish on and keep tight lines..... Tribs of the rocky are blown out but only time till they subside and freeze again:B After all, it is only FEB.


haha...I dont have any cabin fever at all....been having a ball ice fishing...its cool though....


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

FISHIN216 said:


> I really did not mean to come off as a dick..was trying to say it kiddingly.. Fisherman33, streamstalker, CARL510ISLE I know he is a kid and I have PM'ed him info before. It must be a long time since you got some:B
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


its cool man....I have really never had anything like this...want to keep a good reputation...


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

fishhunter---sorry for all of this...I was just trying to help, as well as a few others....you can lock the thread now...


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

steelhead fever said:


> you can lock the thread now...


+1................


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

+2. We will be fishing soon.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Steelhead Fever said:


> interesting...seems like whenever there is a problem YOU ARE ACQUAINTED WITH IT.....No wonder I never post $hit in this forum, truthfully it is not helpful at all...seems like there is only a few willing to help..and everyone else just likes to stay behind the lines, and then JUMP ON, AND BASH PEOPLE....I will stick to the other forums...thanks anyway...Heres to Frigid temps and locked up rivers!! Have yourself some fun and go catch some Chrome-tards....THANKS...STEELHEAD FEVER


 The bashing and stirring will stop... This isnt the TSS!!!!! Some people are and have been walking on that thin line and being trouble makers on here and earning there selves a vacation soon, and its getting kinda sickning. Your all grown and young men, ACT like it. State all the thoughts and comments you want, its an open forum, but when the same ones becomes a problem over time after time,,,,,, well..... I talk to alot of people in tackle stores and half of them tell me they dont want to steelhead because of all the drama,,,,,, I can see why!
We, the staff on OGF, dont mind guys self policeing the threads and putting guys who need it in there place,,,,, FOR THE RIGHT REASONS!!!!!
But some of you need to understand your doing it for the wrong reasons and the wrong times. It seems like all the threads that have been getting locked are due to the same people and there comments. We hate to lock threads, and try to let them die out..So were asking for all of you to stop, think about what your typing, if it should or shouldnt be save for a pm, if its bashing or not, stirring or not..... Because for now on, the post's, not the threads will get deleted and house cleaning will start!
Thanks for everyones help and tight lines this spring!


----------

